# Llandegla calling. Sunday March 29th, 9am..... CANCELLED DUE TO COVID19



## I like Skol (8 Mar 2020)

It's been too long since my last visit and after a prolonged, wet, miserable winter something is beginning to stir! The days are getting longer, the sap is beginning to rise and there is a hint of anticipation in the air!

Time for a lap of Llandegla. This has been discussed with some of the 'usual crew' (@dan_bo @fossyant @Hacienda71 ) and we have arrived at the above date/time. Of course, it isn't restricted to just the 4 of us and we would love it if other Cyclechat members joined us for a round of high jinx and giggles.
Now don't be afraid, we aren't hardcore or extreme. We are also definitely not racing snakes, what with being well stricken in years, and will always wait at the top, bottom and often partway in-between to allow us to catch our breath and regroup. All reasonably competent cyclists are welcome. Last year we even took @nickyboy round the black runs and he was a virgin (Not any more )!!!
So this is the deal. Meet at the Llandegla Oneplanet Adventure carpark/cafe at 9am for a complete circuit which takes a couple of hours. Once done we will finish with a visit to the cafe for cake/coffee/bacon butty as we dissect the ride details and discuss our heroic efforts.  Hopefully be well on our way home by midday.

If anyone fancies it just post here and let us know. See you there, Skolly


----------



## dan_bo (9 Mar 2020)

👍


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

This is a warm up for the MTB weekenders planned for late June and mid October - open to all (staying at my caravan).


----------



## I like Skol (9 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> This is a warm up for the MTB weekenders planned for late June and mid October - open to all (staying at my caravan).


@fossyant would these weekends be 27-28th Jun and 17-18th Oct? Perhaps start a new thread for these trips to let the girls and boys of cyclechat know what the format is....


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

I'll start a new one - just need 100% permission for 27-28th as the 25th is Daughter's birthday, but could take her out on the 25th.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2020)

MTB trails now shut at Llandegla.


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> MTB trails now shut at Llandegla.


Oh no, I was just about to sign up too


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2020)

Well, that kills that trip dead 

Will pop over to the website and see what they are saying.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2020)

Yep, officially closed for mountain biking until further notice - https://oneplanetadventure.com/covid-19-important-update-21-03-20

Ride cancelled. It will be rescheduled when things get a bit more normal.


----------

